# Divine



## Nellie (Dec 12, 2015)

Gentiles love to hate
the devil's inmates,
I'm no concubine
waiting for divine
pleasure to procure
infidels, for sure.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 12, 2015)

hummmm... there feels like more than a little bit of .. anger.. anyway, Nellie.. you always impress me with your fabulous style and messages.. thanks for a cool read..


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2015)

delivered like a sermon...cool


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 12, 2015)

Whatt he said^^^

well written poem Nellie


----------



## Nellie (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks all. I guess I was out of sorts yesterday and in a "preachy" mood.


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 14, 2015)

A very firm delivery in the message. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ned (Dec 14, 2015)

a confidence and an honesty in the undertow -
refreshing in such a piece - nicely done

Ned


----------



## TL Murphy (Dec 14, 2015)

Nellie.  Tight little poem.  Here's something.  "for sure" dangles off the poem.  It's only there to make the poem scan and fill out the cadence but it adds nothing to the depth of the poem.  Take those two words out and suddenly the poem changes.  Because you've set up a pattern, the reader expects it to continue on the last line but it doesn't.  You end at "infidel" which infuses the word with incredible power. BANG!  And the reader goes "Wow!"


----------

